# Wieder da ...



## Joachim (19. Jan. 2012)

Hallo und Guten Morgen!

Nach nem morgentlichen Schock - Server weg. Ist er wieder da.

Es gab ein Fehler bei der Backup Erstellung letzte Nacht, was wiederum zu einem Ausfall des Servers selbst führte.

Der Fehler wurde jedoch gefunden und behoben. Viel Spaß wieder mit Hobby-Gartenteich.de.


----------



## Sveni (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

Danke

Musste heute auf meine gewohnte Morgen-Lektüre verzichten.:shock

Werde ich aber Mittags nachholen!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Joachim (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

Wenn ich deinen Avatar so sehe, würde ich sagen: "Darauf kannste einen lassen!"


----------



## Conny (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

SCHRECK lass nach  
in der frühen Morgenstunde,
schön, dass ihr wieder alle da seid.


----------



## Joachim (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

Na frag mich mal - das sah zunächst reichlich bescheiden aus...


----------



## Conny (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

Lieber Joachim, wie war dein Morgen heute Morgen    

Hast du sehr gut gemacht  :knuddel


----------



## Joachim (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

mein Morgen?

in etwa so: 
  - Kenntnisnahme 
 - hmmm...
 - Warum? Das kann doch nicht... wieso ich...
 - Aber warum?
 - Scheiß Strato Support!
 - Aufm Server geschaut ob Festplatten voll sind.
c - die Kiste virtuell am liebsten ... gelöscht
:schizo - kann doch nicht wahr sein
 - Heureka! Ich habs...
 - Alles geht außer das Forum - noch ein Datenbankfehler
 - mit Tipp von Jürgen repariert
 - er läuft wieder
 - ich hab ihn wieder lieb...


----------



## Thorsten (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

Das habe ich wohl verpasst, nix bemerkt


----------



## Joachim (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

Na also wie früher...


----------



## Conny (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

hast du schon mein Bild für dich gesehen


----------



## Thorsten (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

Pöh du mich auch


----------



## Dr.J (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

öhmmm Joachim

du hast den "JürgenstehtnachsoeinerNachrichtsenkrechtimBettAnruf" um 7:19 Uhr unterschlagen.... 
Weck mich nie wieder wegen so einem PillePalle-ServerAusfall um diese Zeit auf, sonst :haue3 Ich brauch doch meinen Schönheitsschlaf.... 

und dass die olle Schnarchnase Thorsten nix mitbekommt ist sonnenklar. Der braucht ja inzwischen ein Navi, um das Klo zu finden


----------



## Springmaus (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

Hallo,

weiter so ist recht lustig !!!


----------



## Joerg (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*



Joachim schrieb:


> Server weg. Ist er wieder da.


Hi Joachim,
schön, dass er nun wieder da ist. 
Diese Sprüche kenne ich. Gestern lief noch alles und nun ist alles weg - aber ich habe nichts gemacht. :evil
Da die Computer anders denken, hilft da oft ein wenig Emotion. 
Die sind eigentlich doof, können sich aber Sachen gut merken.
Behandle ihn künftig etwas besser, dann merkt es sich das auch. (Vielleicht )


----------



## Boxerfan (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

Nun geht es mir besser, konnte um 4.30 nichts lesen.Dachte erst, NaNu, biste zu blöd oder ist es zu früh


----------



## Joachim (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

@Doc
Bitte vielmals um Verzeihung  aber bedenke... ich hatte schon 15min zwischen dummem Gesicht, entsetzen und Haare raufen (die letzten verbliebenen!) zugebracht, bis ichs nicht mehr ausgehalten habe und anrief...   ein Akt der Verzweiflung... i am so sorry! 

@Thorsten
Nimms nicht so schwer - das bringt das Alter so mit sich...    

@alle andern
Und keiner hat dem Techniker Bescheid gesagt...  

Nun denn - am schockierendsten war jedoch der Supporter von Strato - Zitat: "hmmm... also hier ist alles in Ordnung, der Server ist OK." Na denn ist ja gut, hab ich gedacht  wenn man(n) nicht alles selber macht...


----------



## Inken (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*



Joachim schrieb:


> Und keiner hat dem Techniker Bescheid gesagt...



Ich hatte das Handy schon in der Hand, heute morgen, viertel nach sechs.. 

Musste dann aber erst einmal selbst den Schreck verdauen.. 

Das macht ihr aber keine 32mal mit mir! In meinem Alter..


----------



## Joerg (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

Joachim,
ruf mal bei mir mal mitten in der Nacht an.
Dann sag ich dir auch, dass der Server in Ordnung ist und du nur mal neu booten musst. 
Was anderes fällt mir dann auch nicht ein - aber es löst einige Probleme ohne weiteres zutun.


----------



## Dr.J (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

@Joachim
Es sei dir verziehen.   Haste die 15min zufällig auf Video?? 

@Jörg
Es ist ned leicht, halbwegs klar zu denken, wenn du mit so einer Nachricht aus dem Schlafen gerissen wurdest. :help


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieder da ...*

Unser Held


----------

